# اي معلومه عن المواد المركبه او اي مواقع صديقه عنها



## محمد مالك علي (18 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
ممكن اي معلومه عن المواد المركبه او اي مواقع صديقه عنها 
وشكرا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Composite Materials: Design and Application​








http://rapidshare.com/files/19273724/Composite_Materials_Design_and_Applications_1587160846.rar


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Concise Encyclopedia of Composite Materials, Second Edition​








Andreas Mortensen “Concise Encyclopedia of Composite Materials, Second Edition" 
Elsevier Science | 2006-12-18 | ISBN: 0080451268 | 1050 pages | PDF | 41,6 MB 



http://rapidshare.com/files/127049289/enccommat.rar


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور مشرفنا العزيز 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## محمد مالك علي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا استاذ هاني على المعلومات واتمنى تعطيني *****ك الخاص
وشكرا لكل الاصدقاء


----------



## هدير الصمت (28 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا للأخ هاني شرف الدين على هذه الكتب علة المواد المركبة


----------



## حمودة باشا (27 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا للسيد هاني شرف الدين على هذه المواضيع


----------



## رواء11 (24 مايو 2009)

هذه الروابط لاتعمل ارجو منكم تفعيل هذه الروابط


----------

